# Wampserver issues



## snasonte (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG I am about to kill myself. I can't get localhost to load on either my work computer (XP) or my laptop (windows 7). Installation had a few hiccups but in the end managed to get it installed and turned on......it's green.

I cannot get localhost to load or phpmyadmin and when I listen to port 80 it says nothing is running (even if apache is running)

I have literally searched the internet and tried everything I could find from checking the host file, turning off skype, changing the port, checking for IIS (not installed or not found in the settings). I can ping it but no go when I try to get it to resolve.

I have spent hours with no luck......hopefully someone can help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Check your hosts file to make sure you haven't got anything odd in there.


----------



## snasonte (Mar 24, 2007)

There is nothing odd on the host file and I think the problem is with apache....even though it is activated when I check the listening port it doesn't pick it up as being used. Here is the error generated:
[Sun Sep 16 15:14:44.644273 2012] [mpm_winnt:error] [pid 6208:tid 824] (OS 10038)An operation was attempted on something that is not a socket. : AH00332: winnt_accept: getsockname error on listening socket, is IPv6 available?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

i did a little research and discovered this thread in the French wampserver forum (your browser will translate), which I hope will be of use...


----------



## snasonte (Mar 24, 2007)

thank you!! It took a while but I finally sorted it out....


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad


----------

